# Which tyre should I choose?



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

I know there has been lots of discussion on MHF regarding tyres. I still can't make up my mind. Would a few of you consider giving me your first two choices, then I am sure this will help me make up my mind.

Size required 215/75/16/C

All seasons or just winter?

WASFITONCE


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Well I should say it all depends upon whether you wish to have all weather tyres, how much mileage you do and what periods of time the vehicle stands empty.
here is a link to one of the cheaper priced suppliers.for comparison.

http://www.asdatyres.co.uk/215-75-16 .

cabby


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Which tyre*

Thanks Cabby

10K per year and I think all season/winter

WASFITONCE


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Tyres*

I am just about to go for the Toyo H09...............well recommended on

here and well priced.

I find I can get too many choices and always looking for EXACTLY

the best item.................these look good ...............they'll do..............

move on to the rest of my life.

Now I'm saying that as much for me as for you, having spent ages

deliberating over which tyres to buy.

But from next week that will no longer be a problem


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Toyo H09

Vredstein Snowtrac 3

TM


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

i'm getting the rear tyres renewed next week, having michelin agilis camping fitted for £119 each. at a local fitters.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

If that's all inclusive then that sounds a reasonable price.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> If that's all inclusive then that sounds a reasonable price.


For a Mediocre Tyre


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

If you have an AA Membership try looking on AA Tyres. I've just got 2 x 245/40/18 Goodyear nct5 run flats for £164 each fitted which after searching the web seems like a very good price.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

teemyob said:


> BillCreer said:
> 
> 
> > If that's all inclusive then that sounds a reasonable price.
> ...


In your humble opinion.

Have you got shares in Continental? :lol:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Toyo HO9. 

Can't comment on Vredesteins because I have never tried them but for a normal commercial tyre I would recommend:

Avon Avanza

Both superior to Continental Vancos.

JohnW


----------



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

*Whitch tyres*

Thanks everybody for your suggestions. I am going for H09's. (215/75/16R) Buying from Performancealloys at £94.80 each delivered and local garage fitting them at £8 each =£102.80 each.

WASFITONCE


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Round, black ones at the best price would be my choice..... :? 
Do we worry too much?

Ray.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

After having a scary rear wheel blowout last Monday on M11 on way back from Spain I have decided to replace all 4 tyres, so far I have ordered 2 continental vanco campers 215/75/16 at £118 each free delivery from Germany for the rear, van is 3850 and is always heavy on the Spanish run.
Am undecided as to the front more of the same probably but that's only because I,ve never bought anything else when buying new. Front has Michelin x campers on but the sidewalls don't look very clever on a hands and knees inspection. No advisories on tyres last mot.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

BillCreer said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > BillCreer said:
> ...


No, But the new Mich camping could not have been anything other than an improvement on the old one. It was one of the worst tyres you could buy.

TM


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I think that the old Michelin Camping tyres came from an era when Michelin made tyres like the "X" which were designed for long life and economy. The new Agilis Camping are in a different league but wear quicker as a result.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

raynipper said:


> Round, black ones at the best price would be my choice..... :?
> Do we worry too much?
> 
> Ray.


To a degree, yes you all do, but motorhomes are running at almost maximum weight all of the time, so tyre quality and life is important.

None of the major manufacturers are going to turn out complete rubbish, and pricing does affect us all, so internet sourcing comes into play.

I'd be happy with Continental Vanco, we've had them on both our Renault Trafic LWB vans, DCi140 and DCi150 engines and lots of towing work over the years.

I've got some Michelins on the three spares I bought for the Discovery recently, one is 11 years old and never been on the road, looks fine but will probably end up as a spare.

Peter


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Providing you fit the same size as recommended/as original, including the load rating, then I suggest you compare the tyre chart that gives you the grip and noise rating. plus of course the all important cost.

I have picked the same size as original, but gone for winter tyres, they are quieter and give better wet grip than many others and they are blooming cheap. I guess that you will have to budget around £100 per tyre.

cabby


----------

